# [APP]Minimal Data Enabler



## Salv0 (May 1, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Description*
Minimal Data Enabler is a minimal mobile network on/off widget.

*Features*
Turn on/off mobile network
Customize the widget color
-- If you have any problem in finding the widget in Android 3.0 or superior,simply refresh or restart the launcher.

*Screenshots*
























https://play.google.....minidatawidget


----------

